# It's official!!! Polly is adopted!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I just got back from the shelter with a newly spayed and somewhat shell shocked Polly :sad but as of this evening she is ours forever. Poor baby looks absolutely miserable. She is just sitting there hunched. I put her in the bottom of the ferret cage for safe keeping overnight. She looks rode hard and put away wet.  I feel SO bad for her. I hope she has good night sleep. I gave her pain meds even thought she hasn't eaten dinner. I hate to see her in pain.

The best part is all kitty adoptions are half price PLUS today is Wednesday and I am a senior so half price again! She was totally free!! :razz: A life time of love, kitty kisses, nose nuzzles and ear sniffs for no cost. How great is that? :smiles


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY!! HAPPY DANCE FOR YOU!!

Poor Baby....She'll feel better soon, just give her lots of Lovins'!!
Congratulations on your first Baby!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I. Am. So. Excited!!

Regular updates and pictures of Miss Polly!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I told her she will thank me some day. She just looked at me with sad eyes. :sad


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Omg! I thought she was adopted out when I saw the title! Phew! Yay congrats!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay! So excited to watch Polly grow up, better be a lot of pictures in her future!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome!! Not about her pain, but about being home.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh I hope she feels better soon. And congratulations. She will be an old pro at acclimating all the new kitties that come your way.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations to you and to Polly! She is an adorable little thief who stole your heart!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Polly!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations! is that Polly, the hyper girl?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so exciting! Miss Polly is home! I hope that by tomorrow she is back to her old self.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooray for Polly, she struck gold getting a foster fail with you. Hope she feels better soon after her op


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well one thing's for sure, Polly's sure struck gold...if anyone knows, Marcia's house is a kitty haven and heaven! :wink Lol.

Well wishes for Polly, and as others have already said, updates will be welcome! I also love her coloring!:luv I really want another kitty like her...a calico! But I also love silver kitties, too, oh, and black as midnight ones are so cool, but then a certain orange kitty comes to mind...bah, I can't decide, LOL. One day...!:crazy


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy dance for you both!!! Hooray and congrats!!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Yay! Well wishes for Miss Polly, and I am so happy for the both of you!  Congratulations!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay, great news! Congrats on your latest addition to your family!

Maybe a VERY mild heating pad. Heat helps the healing and helps sooth discomfort a wee bit. If she doesn't want it, she'll move off of it.
She'll be wizzing around before you know it!

Congratulations, again. !! Now, pictures are required! LOL


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This morning she was her usual happy camper self! She was SO ready to get out of that cage and join the rest of the family here. She acts like nothing has happened at all. I'm just glad it's all over for her. I have pain meds for her (Metrocam - sp?) which is given once a day. 

Tabbcat, sounds like you need to foster!! You get all shapes and colors that way without long term commitments (for the most part).
Snowy, the hyper girl is Coco but she is on meds to control the hyperactivity. Working well, she is a normal house cat now but still maintains those bursts of play energy. She just doesn't go on the prowl as much looking for trouble. Right now she is by my side watching the Polly show!


----------



## KeiraDC (Sep 15, 2014)

Marcia said:


> I just got back from the shelter with a newly spayed and somewhat shell shocked Polly :sad but as of this evening she is ours forever. Poor baby looks absolutely miserable. She is just sitting there hunched. I put her in the bottom of the ferret cage for safe keeping overnight. She looks rode hard and put away wet.  I feel SO bad for her. I hope she has good night sleep. I gave her pain meds even thought she hasn't eaten dinner. I hate to see her in pain.
> 
> The best part is all kitty adoptions are half price PLUS today is Wednesday and I am a senior so half price again! She was totally free!! :razz: A life time of love, kitty kisses, nose nuzzles and ear sniffs for no cost. How great is that? :smiles



OHHH that is Awesome!! FUN!! :jump


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I told her she will thank me some day. She just looked at me with sad eyes. :sad


That sad little post surgery face always gets me too....except Stephano, he popped his head out of his carrier while I was picking him up from his surgery and was running around the exam room like nothing ever happened to him, but Taffy, after his neuter, I went to see him a few hours afterwards....BIG mistake. He was shaking in his cage and completely shell shocked and I cried. But I'll never forget that sad little face. So hearing about your little Polly's sad face made me think of Taffy. But you are right....she will thank you one day. Females seem to have a harder recover than boys. 


BUT I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND POLLY!!!!!! TERRIFIC NEWS!!!!!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Marcia said:


> This morning she was her usual happy camper self! She was SO ready to get out of that cage and join the rest of the family here. She acts like nothing has happened at all. I'm just glad it's all over for her. I have pain meds for her (Metrocam - sp?) which is given once a day.


I'm so glad she's feeling better today!

...I'd suggest not using the metacam. The company that makes it syas it's only use in cats is a single shot after surgery - not doses of pills over days. IMO tramadol is always a better choice.

If you'd like you can search 'metacam for cats' on google. I know it completely convinced me to never give any of my kitties metacam again, but I'm maybe a bit over cautious about meds.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm glad to hear Miss Polly is home and feeling better. Congrats on your new kitten. It's awesome to get a such a great bargain too!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh what awesome news!! Little Polly is home to stay and be one of the gang. :2kitties


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay! I'm so happy for you and Polly, Marcia!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats to both you and Polly!!! :smiles

I am also looking forward to more pictures of her!! :luv

Glad to hear she is feeling better!!

rcat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She is fine today. I did give her the second dose of Metacam (it's a liquid in an oral syringe not a pill) but won't give her the 3rd tomorrow. She seems to be self governing about jumping - it probably still hurts a bit. No surprise there. Yes, howsefrau32, boys jump back MUCH quicker than females, that's for sure. I'm secretly glad I have mostly boys in the cat room right now. There is no drama with them at all. Snip, snip and it's business as usual with them. Girls require e collars if they lick (thankfully Polly seems to be ignoring the incision).

Here is a picture of her the morning we were leaving for the shelter to get spayed! She jumped in the carrier all by herself. She's like "COME ON MOM, LET'S DO THIS!!".

View attachment 72105


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, how sweet. Hopefully she heals quickly. She is so pretty. I was just up at my Pet Supermarket, to buy cat food of course, and there is a little kitty that looks just like her up there. They bring in cats from the SPCA there for adoption. It was the first day in there and the poor little thing was shaking and scared. They have a very motherly calico in there with her, so hopefully she will take her under her wing soon and comfort her. The good thing is, they always seem to get adopted up there, so hopefully she finds a good home soon.

Heal up quickly little Polly


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
Please read up on the Metacam! 
It's in the NSAID family, and very bad for cats!
It is ONLY suggested for a ONE time use...
It IS NOT a safe pain reliever. 
S.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

What a sweet baby


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, congratulations! I'm SO glad for both of you. 

And what would we here on the forum have done if we had been deprived of Polly pictures?!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree spirite! I would have always worried and wondered about her with someone else. She really is a sweet baby. She NEVER bothers us at night anymore. I think she has been enjoying sleeping on the screened porch by herself. Not sure what she'll do in the winter but for the most part we are happy to be able to get a full nights sleep. Polly is over the top affectionate and gentle (but I'm VERY quick to squeal in mock pain when she gets mouthy) and very playful and respectful of the others here. She has fit in with no issues at all.


----------

